# because the hotel was going to be demolished



## kriterio_abroad_uk

Ich versuche einen Satz im Konjuntiv Futur Passiv zu bauen und bin nicht sicher, ob es so stimmt:

"Vor 5 Monaten arbeitete ich im Hotel X. Ich habe es aber verlassen müssen, weil es abgerissen werden würde."

Die Idee ist, auf English, "... because the hotel was going to be demolished."

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Kajjo

The Konjunktiv does not make sense here and you don't use it in English as well. So why in German?

Usually we phrase these kind of ideas using "sollte" oder phrase the possibility otherwise.

_Ich habe es aber verlassen müssen, weil es abgerissen werden sollte."
Ich habe es aber verlassen müssen, weil sie planten, es abzureißen / weil geplant war, es abzureißen._


----------



## kriterio_abroad_uk

Many thanks for your answer / explanation, Kajjo!


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Ich habe es aber verlassen müssen, weil es abgerissen werden sollte."





> *Zukunft in der Vergangenheit*
> In Erzählungen drücken die Präteritumformen von _sollen_ manchmal Nachzeitigkeit in Bezug auf etwas Vergangenes aus (Zukunft in der Vergangenheit). Der mit _sollen_ stehende Sachverhalt ist vergangen, war aber zu einem gewissen anderen vergangen Zeitpunkt zukünftig:
> Er lernte die Schauspielerin, die später seine Frau werden sollte, in Frankreich kennen.


----------



## Oceanboy

What about: 

I grabbed the baby by the arm because he was going to fall from my bed.
Ich habe das Baby am Arm gepackt weil es von meinem Bett runtergefallen werden sollte???


----------



## lalelu

... weil es sonst (he)runtergefallen wäre.


----------



## bearded

lalelu said:


> ... weil es sonst (he)runtergefallen wäre.


Vielleicht auch ..._weil es sonst (he)runterfallen würde. _Wobei ich 'wäre' und 'würde' - aus 'romanischer' Sicht - eher  als Konditionale statt Konjunktive bezeichnen würde (Deutsch hat nur eine Form für beides: 'Konjunktiv II'). [ Fr. _si non, il tomberait/serait tombé…]_


----------



## Schlabberlatz

bearded said:


> Vielleicht auch ..._weil es sonst (he)runterfallen würde._


Wieso? Der Originalsatz steht im "simple past":


Oceanboy said:


> I grabbed the baby by the arm because he was going to fall from my bed.





lalelu said:


> ... weil es sonst (he)runtergefallen wäre.


----------



## bearded

Schlabberlatz said:


> Wieso? Der Originalsatz steht im "simple past"


Mit ''simple past'' habe ich den Satz folgenderweise interpretiert:

''Ich *packte* das Baby am Arm, weil _(ich fürchtete, dass_) es sonst (he)runterfallen würde.''
(Originalsatz: I grabbed the baby by the arm because he was going to fall from my bed).


----------



## Schlabberlatz

bearded said:


> Mit ''simple past'' habe ich den Satz folgenderweise interpretiert:
> 
> ''Ich *packte* das Baby am Arm, weil _(ich fürchtete, dass_) es sonst (he)runterfallen würde.''
> (Originalsatz: I grabbed the baby by the arm because he was going to fall from my bed).



Ich packte das Baby am Arm, weil ich fürchtete, dass es sonst (he)runterfallen würde.

So geht es; ohne die Ergänzung „ich fürchtete, dass“ wäre der Satz nicht korrekt.


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> So geht es; ohne die Ergänzung „ich fürchtete, dass“ wäre der Satz nicht korrekt.


Mmn. funktioniert er auch ohne diese (explizite) Ergänzung:
''Ich *packte* das Baby am Arm, weil es sonst (he)runterfallen würde*.'' - hier ist _„ich fürchtete, dass“_ für mich impliziert.

*_he was going to fall _


----------



## JClaudeK

Hier ein paar Google-Beispiele mit derselben Konstruktion (Vergangenheit im Hauptsatz + Konj. II Futur):



> _hatte beschlossen, dass auch der oberste Knopf offen bleiben sollte, weil es sonst „gewöhnlich“ aussehen würde,_
> _so hat man auch den Gott Apollon benannt, weil er ein homopolôn, ein Zusammendreher, und hat ein l eingeschoben, weil er sonst gleichlautend würde mit dem unangenehmen Namen (apolôn, der da verderben wird).
> verbot ihrem Mann angeblich den Genuss seiner geliebten Pasta - weil er sonst so dick würde _
> _ in diesem Augenblick konnte Mark seinen Namen rufen hören, – ja sogar, daß Martin ihn eilen hieß, weil er sonst zurückgelassen würde._


----------



## Hutschi

kriterio_abroad_uk said:


> ...
> 
> "Vor 5 Monaten arbeitete ich im Hotel X. Ich habe es aber verlassen müssen, weil es abgerissen werden würde."
> 
> ...


Ich denke, das ist korrekt.
Wenn Du schreibst, "... weil es abgerissen werden sollte ... " entsteht eine Unsicherheit.

Wenn etwas gemacht werden soll, steht noch nicht fest, dass es aus so ist.


"Vor 5 Monaten arbeitete ich im Hotel X. Ich habe es aber verlassen müssen, weil es abgerissen werden würde.
Das war eigentlich unnötig, denn es wurde doch nicht abgerissen."

Mir "werden würde" entsteht eine Art Vorhersage der Zukunft. Sie ist auch nicht absolut sicher.

Vergleiche:

Nächsten Monat wird das Hotel abgerissen. (Es ist bereits geplant. Es ist zusätzlich eine Art Vorhersage der Zukunft, die relativ sicher ist.)
Nächsten Monat soll das Hotel abgerissen werden. (Es besteht die Absicht oder es ist geplant.)

--
Es gibt seltenen Kontext, in dem "sollen" ein reales Ereignis statt eine Absicht darstellt, das ist hier aber nicht der Fall.
Beispiel:
Abschluss eines Romans:
Sie sollten sich nie wiedersehen. - Das bedeutet:  Im weiteren Leben haben sie sich nie wiedergesehen bzw. werden sie sich nie wiedersehen.

Siehe auch Claude, #4

-- Ich denke nur, dass dort das Beispiel nicht gut passt.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Hier ein paar Google-Beispiele mit derselben Konstruktion (Vergangenheit im Hauptsatz + Konj. II Futur):



_hatte beschlossen, dass auch der oberste Knopf offen bleiben sollte, weil es sonst „gewöhnlich“ aussehen würde,
so hat man auch den Gott Apollon benannt, weil er ein homopolôn, ein Zusammendreher, und hat ein l eingeschoben, weil er sonst gleichlautend würde mit dem unangenehmen Namen (apolôn, der da verderben wird). 
verbot ihrem Mann angeblich den Genuss seiner geliebten Pasta - weil er sonst so dick würde 
in diesem Augenblick konnte Mark seinen Namen rufen hören, – ja sogar, daß Martin ihn eilen hieß, weil er sonst zurückgelassen würde._ 

Das überzeugt mich nicht. Die letzten beiden Sätze enthalten indirekte Rede. Im zweiten geht es um einen Sachverhalt, der auch heute noch gültig ist. Der Name wäre auch heute noch gleichlautend. Was den ersten Satz betrifft: indirekte Rede; falls das nicht zutreffen sollte, greift der andere Einwand (allgemein gültiger Sachverhalt): Es würde auch heute noch gewöhnlich aussehen. Der Ausgangssatz bezieht sich hingegen auf ein vergangenes Geschehen.

Solange du keine besseren Belege liefern kannst, lasse ich die roten Kreuze stehen.
 Ich packte das Baby am Arm, weil es sonst (he)runterfallen würde.


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> Er packte das Baby am Arm,  _weil es sonst (he)runterfallen würde. _




Der Satz ist korrekt.
*Betrachterstandpunkt:*
Beschreibung des Zeitpunktes, als das Baby gepackt wurde. Das Festhalten ist in der relativen Gegenwart in der Vergangenheit. Das Herunterfallen ist in der (relativen) Zukunft - und es ist hypothetisch, durch das  Festhalten des Babys blieb es hypothetisch und rechtfertigt somit sofort den Konjunktiv - unabhängig von  indirekter Rede.

... _weil es sonst (he)runtergefallen wäre._
*Betrachterstandpunkt:*
_Das beschreibt es vollständig als in der Vergangenheit geschehen. Also keine (relative) Gegenwart und Zukunft in der Vergangenheit. _


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Der Satz ist korrekt.
> *Betrachterstandpunkt:*
> Beschreibung des Zeitpunktes, als das Baby gepackt wurde. Das Festhalten ist in der relativen Gegenwart in der Vergangenheit. Das Herunterfallen ist in der (relativen) Zukunft - und es ist hypothetisch, durch das Festhalten des Babys blieb es hypothetisch und rechtfertigt somit sofort den Konjunktiv - unabhängig von indirekter Rede.


Auch das überzeugt mich nicht. Hast du solide Belege dafür?


----------



## kriterio_abroad_uk

Hutschi said:


> Ich denke, das ist korrekt.
> Wenn Du schreibst, "... weil es abgerissen werden sollte ... " entsteht eine Unsicherheit.
> 
> Wenn etwas gemacht werden soll, steht noch nicht fest, dass es aus so ist.
> 
> 
> Das ist in diesem Kontext sehr wichtg, was Du sagst!
> 
> Denn, als ich das Hotel verlassen habe, war der Abriss bereits beschlossen.


----------



## Hutschi

Wenn durch den Kontext klar ist, dass "sollen" auf einem Beschluss beruht, funktioniert auch "sollen". 
Also: 

_Der Beschluss stand fest. Das Hotel sollte nach drei Wochen abgerissen werden. Deshalb musste ich ausziehen.
Hier funktioniert "sollte" - eindeutig durch Kontext._

Das Hotel war sehr schön.  Ich habe es aber verlassen müssen, weil es abgerissen werden würde.  - Funktioniert.
Das Hotel war sehr schön.  Ich habe es aber verlassen müssen, weil es abgerissen werden sollte. - Funktioniert, weil es auf Grund eines Beschlusses war und nicht bloß ein Wunsch.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

kriterio_abroad_uk said:


> "Vor 5 Monaten arbeitete ich im Hotel X. Ich habe es aber verlassen müssen, weil es abgerissen werden würde."


Auch in diesem Satz gefällt mir der Konjunktiv nicht und ich stimme Kajjo zu:


Kajjo said:


> The Konjunktiv does not make sense here and you don't use it in English as well. So why in German?


(Es müsste allerdings "not *either*" heißen; "not as well".)

„sollte“ passt mMn in allen Fällen. Jeder Beschluss kann rückgängig gemacht werden, solange er noch nicht ausgeführt ist. Ob das Hotel dann wirklich abgerissen wurde, ist erst mal zweitrangig! Es gab den (festen) Plan, und das war der Grund, warum der Sprecher das Hotel verlassen musste. Darum geht es in dem Satz.


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist ein wesentlicher Unterschied zwischen nicht gefallen und falsch.
Ich habe gesucht und kein Argument gefunden, das “würde“ hier falsch wäre.
Kajjo schreibt, dass der Konjunktiv hier keinen Sinn hätte, aber die Begründung ist, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dass es in Englisch nicht verwendet wird.
Ich habe es als Option gelernt, die Zukunft in der Vergangenheit zu beschreiben.
Vorschlag: Verwende “sollen“, denn hier sind wir uns einig.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Es ist ein wesentlicher Unterschied zwischen nicht gefallen und falsch.


Richtig. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Satz *vielleicht* grammatisch richtig ist; deswegen möchte ich ihn nicht als falsch bezeichnen. Ich habe aber erhebliche Zweifel. So oder so würde ich selbst es keinesfalls so formulieren.

(Anders sieht es aus, was den Satz in #14 betrifft. Da müsste ich schon solide Belege sehen, bevor ich den Satz in irgendeiner Weise gelten lassen könnte.)


----------



## Hutschi

Quelle: Deutsche Grammatik 2.0, Link:  Konjunktiv Passiv

*



			Futur I
		
Click to expand...

*


> Der Konjunktiv II Passiv Futur I wird mit dem Konjunktiv II Gegenwart von _werden_ und dem Infinitiv Passiv gebildet (Partizip II + werden).
> 
> _Konjunktiv II Passiv Futur I = Konjunktiv II von werden + Partizip II + werden_
> 
> Beispiel: Konjunktiv II Passiv Futur I (=Gegenwart)
> ...
> *Passiv: Der Lehrer würde von dem Schüler gefragt (werden).*



Die Ablehnung ensteht wahrscheinlich durch das doppelte Hilfsverb.



> Die Form _würde werden_ klingt durch das doppelte Hilfsverb unschön, deshalb wird der Infinitiv von _werden_ meist weglassen. Dann entspricht die Form dem Konjunktiv II Passiv für die Gegenwart.



"Vor 5 Monaten arbeitete ich im Hotel X. Ich habe es aber verlassen müssen, weil es abgerissen werden würde."

Wie es aussieht, sind es stilistische Gründe, hier die Zukunftsform in der Vergangenheit abzulehnen.

Er packte das Baby am Arm, _weil es sonst (he)runterfallen würde._ Hier ist es grammatisch eine Gegenwartsform, auch wenn es semantisch eine Zukunftsform ist. Die Zukunft spielt relativ in der Vergangenheit.

Es entspricht im Beispiel: _Der Lehrer würde von dem Schüler gefragt. _ in die Form unseres Beispiels verwandelt: -->> _..., weil er sonst von dem Lehrer gefragt würde._ (statt gefragt werden würde.)


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Es entspricht im Beispiel: Der Lehrer würde von dem Schüler gefragt. in die Form unseres Beispiels verwandelt: -->> ..., weil er sonst von dem Lehrer gefragt würde. (statt gefragt werden würde.)





Hutschi said:


> Er packte das Baby am Arm, _weil es sonst (he)runterfallen würde._


Wo siehst du hier eine Passivform?

Ich warte weiter auf einen soliden Beleg.


----------



## Hutschi

Du hast recht. Ich habe zu viel herausgestrichen:


> Der Konjunktiv II Passiv Futur I wird mit dem Konjunktiv II Gegenwart von _werden_ und dem Infinitiv Passiv gebildet (Partizip II + werden).
> 
> ...
> Aktiv: Der Arzt würde den Mann operieren


ebenda. Konjunktiv Passiv


Aus_ Der Arzt würde den Mann operieren_ --> wird in unserem Beispiel: _..., weil er sonst den Mann operieren würde.
Das Kind würde sonst herausfallen. ---> weil es sonst herausfallen würde._

PS: Das steht dort  als Gegenbeispiel zu Passiv. Die jeweilige Umformung zum Relativsatz ist von mir.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Du hast recht. Ich habe zu viel herausgestrichen:
> 
> ebenda. Konjunktiv Passiv
> 
> 
> Aus_ Der Arzt würde den Mann operieren_ --> wird in unserem Beispiel: _..., weil er sonst den Mann operieren würde.
> Das Kind würde sonst herausfallen. ---> weil es sonst herausfallen würde._
> 
> PS: Das steht dort  als Gegenbeispiel zu Passiv. Die jeweilige Umformung zum Relativsatz ist von mir.


Zukunft in der Vergangenheit wird unter deinem Link gar nicht erwähnt. Außerdem: Durch das ›sonst‹ wird klar, dass es sich um eine hypothetische Situation handelt! Die Situation im Satz mit dem Hotel ist aber nicht hypothetisch! And that makes all the difference. In einer hypothetischen Situation interpretiert man den Konjunktiv automatisch so, dass er eine Möglichkeit ausdrückt, und nicht so, dass er die Zukunft ausdrückt. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich sehe da keinen wesentlichen Unterschied.
Wenn Du es so siehst, formuliere ich um:
Es bestünde also die Möglichkeit, dass das Kind herausfallen würde.

Die Möglichkeit, dass das Kind herausfallen würde, ist semantisch eine hypothetische Zukunft. Oder auch eine irreale Zukunft, da sie noch nicht eingetreten ist und durch das Eingreifen verhindert wird.

Da der Konjunktiv automatisch die Möglichkeit ausdrückt, sind wir uns ja in diesem Punkt einig.

Ich verstehe das Problem mit dem Satz einfach nicht.

Ist die  Form veraltet, ohne dass ich es bemerkt habe? Worin liegt das Problem?


Er packte das Baby am Arm, _weil es sonst (he)runterfallen würde._ = weil die Möglichkeit bestünde, dass es in der Zukunft (also nach wenigen Sekunden) herausfallen bzw. herunterfallen könnte, wenn es nicht festgehalten werden würde. Da man Zeit zum Festhalten braucht, kann der Vorgang, der die Möglichkeit realisiert, aus rein physikalischen Gründen nicht in der Vergangenheit sein und auch nicht gleichzeitig sein. Er muss also in der relativen Zukunft liegen, was sich dann aus dem Kontext unmittelbar ergibt.

Demnach ist der Satz nach Deiner Definition ebenfalls korrekt (Konjunktiv als Möglichkeit).

Wo liegt der Trugschluss, wenn einer da ist?


----------



## Frieder

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich packte das Baby am Arm, weil es sonst (he)runterfallen würde.


... widerstrebt mir auch.
Wie wäre es dann mit: Ich packte das Baby am Arm, weil es hätte (he)runterfallen können.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Er packt das Baby [jetzt] am Arm, weil es sonst [aus der jetzigen Sicht] herunterfallen würde.  (Das passt, weil es zwei Mal Präsens ist. Die Gefahr besteht jetzt und wird jetzt gebannt.)
Er packte das Baby am Arm, weil es sonst heruntergefallen wäre.  (Zwei Mal Vergangenheit. Passt auch. Die Gefahr bestand, aber sie wurde durch sein Handeln gebannt. Die Gefahr ist in dem Moment vorbei, wo er das Baby packt.)

 Er packte das Baby am Arm, weil es sonst herunterfallen würde. 
„weil es sonst herunterfallen würde“ ist Konjunktiv Präsens. Der Satz bedeutet, dass er das Baby in der Vergangenheit gepackt hat (die Sache ist vorbei, er hat es gehalten, aber in der Gegenwart hält er es nicht mehr), aber dass das geschehen ist, weil das Baby sonst _jetzt_ herunterfallen würde. Es passt einfach nicht.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Frieder said:


> ... widerstrebt mir auch.
> Wie wäre es dann mit: Ich packte das Baby am Arm, weil es hätte (he)runterfallen können.


Danke sehr.

Mit „hätte herunterfallen können“ hätte ich kein Problem, das ist ja auch eine Vergangenheitsform.


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Solange du keine besseren Belege liefern kannst, lasse ich die roten Kreuze stehen.


Und Du, kannst Du belegen, dass (angeblich) nur _"... weil es sonst (he)runtergefallen wäre." _richtig ist?

Mein _Sprachgefühl_ sagt mir, dass beides möglich ist. 

1) Ich habe das Baby am Arm gepackt, weil es sonst (he)runtergefallen wäre.  
2) Ich packte das Baby am Arm, weil es sonst (he)runtergefallen wäre/ (he)runterfallen würde.


----------



## bearded

Schlabberlatz said:


> Er packte das Baby am Arm, weil es sonst herunterfallen würde.
> „weil es sonst herunterfallen würde“ ist Konjunktiv Präsens. Der Satz bedeutet, dass er das Baby in der Vergangenheit gepackt hat (die Sache ist vorbei, er hat es gehalten, aber in der Gegenwart hält er es nicht mehr), aber dass das geschehen ist, weil das Baby sonst _jetzt_ herunterfallen würde. Es passt einfach nicht.


Ich verstehe Deinen Standpunkt, aber:  warum stellt für Dich die indirekte Rede eigentlich keinen Beweis dar (vgl. #14)?
_Er dachte/fürchtete, das Kind würde (sonst) herunterfallen. _Hier finde ich  im Deutschen keine so strikte _consecutio temporum_ (Zeitfolge), wie Du sie im betroffenen Satz jetzt verlangst: 'dachte' ist Vergangenheit, 'würde' drückt eine (in der Vergangenheit) künftige Hypothese/Möglichkeit aus. 'Würde' ist auch keine eigentliche Vergangenheitsform. Bei _Er packte das Baby am Arm, weil es (sonst) herunterfallen würde_ ist der 'Betrachterstandpunkt' doch identisch: _(er dachte/fürchtete, dass es herunterfallen würde/könnte)._


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Und Du, kannst Du belegen, dass (angeblich) nur _"... weil es sonst (he)runtergefallen wäre." _richtig ist?


Bei DWDS, deinem Leib- und Magenwörterbuch , werden unter ›sonst‹ jedenfalls nur korrekte Beispiele aufgeführt:


> ich musste das letzte Stück zum Bahnhof rennen, sonst hätte ich den Zug verpasst


Beide Male Vergangenheit.


> er forderte noch zwei Mitarbeiter, sonst könne er den Termin nicht halten


Präsens wegen indirekter Rede.

Das verstehe ich unter soliden Belegen.


1.  Wenn er das Baby nicht am Arm gepackt hätte, würde es herunterfallen. 
2.  Er packte das Baby am Arm, sonst würde es herunterfallen. 
3.  Er packte das Baby am Arm, weil es sonst herunterfallen würde.


----------



## Hutschi

Das heißt, wenn Du ohne genaue Quellenangaben Belege zitierst oder selber welche bildest, sind sie solide?

Ich denke:
Ich musste das letzte Stück zum Bahnhof rennen, sonst hätte ich den Zug verpasst.  - das ist unstrittig syntaktisch korrekt. Semantisch ist es korrekt, wenn man es koplett von der Gegenwart aus betrachtet.

Wenn man dagegen die Gedanken der Vergangenheit nachvollzieht, ist es semantisch falsch.
Denn die Entscheidung, zu rennen, liegt vor dem Zug verpassen.

Das erfordert, dass "Zug verpassen" relativ gesehen in der (nahen) Zukunft des Nichtrennens liegt. Es ist eine typische Anwendung von Konjunktiv 2.
_Ich musste rennen, sonst würde ich den Zug verpassen. 
oder
Ich musste rennen, sonst verpasste ich den Zug. _Hier fällt der Konjunktiv 2 mit der Vergangenheitsform zusammen, die Vergangenheitsform ist aber blockiert wegen des Kontextes. Um es für heutige Leser klarer zu fassen, ist "würde" eine gute Alternative, die auch vom Duden unterstützt wird.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Das heißt, wenn Du ohne genaue Quellenangaben Belege zitierst oder selber welche bildest, sind sie solide?


Sorry, ich hatte vergessen, den Link einzufügen:
DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache



Hutschi said:


> Das erfordert, dass "Zug verpassen" relativ gesehen in der (nahen) Zukunft des Nichtrennens liegt.


Er verpasst den Zug ja nicht! Deshalb ist Irrealis zwingend geboten.

Edit:
Da es um die Vergangenheit geht, muss es Irrealis der Vergangenheit sein.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke für den Link.


Schlabberlatz said:


> ...
> 
> Er verpasst den Zug ja nicht! Deshalb ist Irrealis zwingend geboten.
> 
> Edit:
> Da es um die Vergangenheit geht, muss es Irrealis der Vergangenheit sein.


Wenn es um die Vergangenheit geht,hast Du recht.

Ich beschrieb einen Vorgang, der zum Zeitpunkt des Geschehens, das in der Vergangenheit lag, in der Zugkunft lag.
_Ich muss rennen, sonst werde ich den Zug verpassen.
-> Ich musste rennen, sonst würde ich den Zug verpassen/sonst verpasste ich den Zug._

Der Fall kommst selten vor, vor allem bei narrativer Erzählweise in Vergangenheitsform wird er verwendet.
Als ich rannte, hatte ich den Zug noch nicht verpasst. Ich dachte: "Wenn ich nicht renne, werde ich den Zug verpassen."


Dein Fall umfasst vielleicht 95% der Fälle.


---

Ich gebe jetzt mal etwas mehr Kontext:

Anton ging aus dem Haus. Er erblickte die Uhr. "Was, gleich sechs."
Wenn er jetzt nicht losrennen würde, würde er den Zug verpassen.
Also rannte er los.
Er rannte nun schon fünf Minuten.
Wenn er nicht losgerannt wäre, würde er den Zug verpassen.
Ihm blieben noch drei Minuten bis zur Abfahrt.
Er schaffte es gerade noch, einzusteigen.
Wenn er nicht losgerannt wäre, hätte er den Zug verpasst.

---
Hier sind beide Formen in logischer Reihenfolge eingebunden.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Ich beschrieb einen Vorgang, der zum Zeitpunkt des Geschehens, das in der Vergangenheit lag, in der Zukunft lag.
> _Ich muss rennen, sonst werde ich den Zug verpassen.
> -> Ich musste rennen, sonst würde ich den Zug verpassen/sonst verpasste ich den Zug._
> 
> Der Fall kommst selten vor, vor allem bei narrativer Erzählweise in Vergangenheitsform wird er verwendet.
> Als ich rannte, hatte ich den Zug noch nicht verpasst. Ich dachte: "Wenn ich nicht renne, werde ich den Zug verpassen."



Genauso sehe ich das auch, danke Hutschi.


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> Auch in diesem Satz gefällt mir der Konjunktiv nicht und ich stimme Kajjo zu:
> ...


Eine Nachfrage: Gefällt Dir der der konkrete Konjunktiv mit "würde"  nicht oder allgemein der Konjunktiv?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Gefällt Dir der der konkrete Konjunktiv mit "würde" nicht


Was meinst du genau mit konkret?

Dass mir die Form mit „werden würde“ nicht gefällt, habe ich bereits geäußert. Ich habe auch gesagt, dass ich es für möglich halte, dass die Form korrekt ist. Du hast dann (in diesem Fall!) einen für mich nachvollziehbaren Beleg geliefert. Für meinen Geschmack ist es aber immer noch keine elegante Formulierung.



Hutschi said:


> allgemein der Konjunktiv?


Auch hier ist mir nicht ganz klar, was du meinst.

(Was den Satz mit dem Baby betrifft, warte ich weiterhin auf nachvollziehbare Belege. Irgendwelche Spekulationen über inneren Monolog, historisches Präsens und Sachen, die kurz bevorstehen, obwohl sie bereits verhindert wurden, sind nicht geeignet, mich zu überzeugen.)


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> Was meinst du genau mit konkret?
> 
> ...


Ich will verstehen, was Dich daran stört. Wäre es ein Konjunktiv ohne "würde"  - den ich leider nicht finde, störte es Dich dann auch?
Mit konkret meinte ich genau die verwendete Form mit "würde", also nicht eine abstrakte Form, die viele Möglichkeiten hätte: hätte, könnte, wäre, etc.

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass wir im semantischen Bereich bei den Beispielen aneinander vorbeireden. Du willst sie, so scheint es mir, mit einer anderen Bedeutung versehen, damit sie syntaktisch passend bzw. gefällig sind und entsprechend formuliert werden können.
Belege aus Lehrbüchern erkennst Du ja leider nicht an, sonst wären wir fertig. Aber vielleicht wäre es doch besser, erst mal eine Pause zu machen.

Das eigentliche Problem des Fadens haben wir ja im Konsens gelöst.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Ich will verstehen, was Dich daran stört.


Wie gesagt, es ist unelegant. So wird es ja sogar in der von dir zitierten Quelle gesagt. Kajjo hat eine bessere Lösung aufgezeigt. Warum soll ich mir dann noch lange Gedanken über die unelegante Form machen?


Hutschi said:


> Du willst sie, so scheint es mir, mit einer anderen Bedeutung versehen, damit sie syntaktisch passend bzw. gefällig sind.


Das ist deine Taktik, nicht meine, s. z. B. #22-24.

Wo habe ich hingegen etwas mit einer unpassenden Bedeutung versehen?



Hutschi said:


> Belege aus Lehrbüchern erkennst Du ja leider nicht an



Das Gegenteil ist der Fall, s. #38.

(Ergänzend: Ich erkenne nur solche Belege an, die nicht nachträglich zurechtgebogen wurden.)

Wo hast du, was den Satz mit dem Baby betrifft, einen konkreten Beleg aus einem Lehrbuch genannt?

Ich hatte auch den Eindruck, dass du im Gegenteil selber nicht geneigt bist, Belege aus soliden Quellen (DWDS) anzuerkennen. Liefere mir doch mal einen Beleg aus einer seriösen Quelle, der deine Behauptung stützt. (Ich gebe allerdings zu, dass der Beleg aus dem DWDS eher als Indiz denn als Beweis zu sehen ist.)



Hutschi said:


> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass wir im semantischen Bereich bei den Beispielen aneinander vorbeireden.


Das Gefühl habe ich auch.


Hutschi said:


> Aber vielleicht wäre es doch besser, erst mal eine Pause zu machen.


Ich hätte nichts dagegen.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Die Probe aufs Exempel:
"weil er sonst fallen würde" - Google Search
"weil er sonst gefallen wäre" - Google Search
"weil er sonst hinfallen würde" - Google Search
"weil er sonst hingefallen wäre" - Google Search
"weil es sonst runterfallen würde" - Google Search
"weil es sonst runtergefallen wäre" - Google Search
"weil es sonst herunterfallen würde" - Google Search
"weil es sonst heruntergefallen wäre" - Google Search

Alles so, wie es zu erwarten war. Nur die korrekten Formen, die von euch behauptete Form taucht nicht auf. Ich warte weiter auf Belege für diese Form. Ich warte nicht weiter auf Belege für diese Form, denn da müsste ich wohl bis zum Sankt Nimmerleinstag warten.

Hinweis für Deutschlerner:
Der strittige Satz mit dem Baby hat mit Zukunft in der Vergangenheit nichts zu tun. In dem Satz muss Irrealis stehen, da das Ereignis, um das es geht, nicht eintritt. Bei Zukunft in der Vergangenheit tritt es ein:


> In Texten mit historischem Präsens als Grundtempus dient das Futur – spiegelbildlich zum rückschauenden Präsensperfekt – der Vorschau von einem vergangenen Zeitpunkt aus.[2]
> 
> Beispiel: „Kolumbus entdeckt 1492 Amerika. Er wird lange Zeit glauben, dass er einen neuen Seeweg nach Indien entdeckt habe.“
> Im Präteritum hingegen stünde hier die würde-Konstruktion: „Kolumbus entdeckte 1492 Amerika. Er würde lange Zeit glauben, dass er einen neuen Seeweg nach Indien entdeckt hätte.“
> Futur – Wikipedia




„Beweis doch, dass es die Form nicht gibt!“
Die Form ist reichlich exotisch. Dass etwas schwer zu widerlegen ist, heißt keineswegs, dass es richtig ist.
An esoteric may claim more nonsense in five minutes than a scientist may be able to disprove in his entire life. – Vince Ebert


----------



## JClaudeK

lalelu said:


> ... weil es sonst (he)runtergefallen wäre.


In #6 habe ich diese Form für richtig erklärt*, und bin - wie Du  - immer noch der Meinung, dass "(he)runtergefallen wäre" die beste Lösung ist.

Aber trotz Deiner ganzen Mühe konntest Du mich nicht wirklich davon überzeugen, dass _beardeds _Vorschlag


bearded said:


> Vielleicht auch ..._weil es sonst (he)runterfallen würde._


_grotten_falsch ist. 

*


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> Bei Zukunft in der Vergangenheit tritt es ein:


Das muss nicht sein, Zukunft in der Vergangenheit kann eine irreale Zukunft sein oder eine unbestimmte Zukunft. Es reicht aus, dass es eintreten könnte.

---
Beispiel:
_Der Schaden war da. Die Landefähre von Apollo 13 konnte nicht auf dem Mond landen, weil dann die Besatzung nie zurückkommen würde. Vielleicht würde sie den Mond auch gar nicht erst nicht erreichen.  Die Aufgabe änderte sich. Es ging darum, alles zu tun, um zur Erde zurückzukehren._


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> In #6 habe ich diese Form für richtig erklärt*


Etwas anderes habe ich nie behauptet.


JClaudeK said:


> Aber trotz Deiner ganzen Mühe konntest Du mich nicht wirklich davon überzeugen, dass _beardeds _Vorschlag
> _grotten_falsch ist.


Und dadurch ist bewiesen, dass er _nicht_ grottenfalsch ist 

Wenn er nicht _grotten_falsch ist, was ist er dann? Was sagst du Deutschlernern? „Die Form ist OK, würde ich nicht im geringsten beanstanden, könnt ihr also jederzeit benutzen“ oder „Es ist zwar nicht _grotten_falsch, aber zumindest sehr ungewöhnlich, also benutzt lieber die Standardform“?



Hutschi said:


> Beispiel:
> _Der Schaden war da. Die Landefähre von Apollo 13 konnte nicht auf dem Mond landen, weil dann die Besatzung nie zurückkommen würde. Vielleicht würde sie den Mond auch gar nicht erst nicht erreichen. Die Aufgabe änderte sich. Es ging darum, alles zu tun, um zur Erde zurückzukehren._


Quelle? Oder ist das wieder ein selbstgestricktes Beispiel? Dann taugt es nicht als Beleg.


----------



## Hutschi

Der Inhalt ist kulturell bekannt, es ist so bekannt, dass dachte, ein extra Beleg sei überflüssig.
Apollo 13 – Wikipedia


> Nach der Explosion eines Tanks mit superkritischem Sauerstoff im Servicemodul des Apollo-Raumschiffs war die Landung auf dem Mond nicht mehr möglich und die drei Astronauten Jim Lovell, Jack Swigert und Fred Haise mussten im Zuge einer weltweit beachteten Rettungsaktion zur Erde zurückkehren.


Ich dachte, das sei kulturelles Wissen.

In dem Artikel ist die Form aber explizit erhalten:


> Die Landestelle versprach ein vielfältiges Spektrum an Gesteinsformen; insbesondere sollte es mit Hilfe der Gesteinsfunde möglich sein, den großen Asteroideneinschlag zu datieren, der das Mare Imbrium geformt hat.


(Sollte ist Konjunktiv II, es stellt Zukunft in der Vergangenheit dar. Es war eine Erwartung, was in der Zukunft passieren würde/könnte/sollte.

sollte=würde voraussichtlich
_Die Landestelle versprach ein vielfältiges Spektrum an Gesteinsformen; insbesondere würde es voraussichtlich mit Hilfe der Gesteinsfunde möglich sein, den großen Asteroideneinschlag zu datieren, der das Mare Imbrium geformt hat. _


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Apollo 13 ist ein tolles Stichwort. Wusstest du, dass Jules Verne das in den Mondromanen quasi schon vorweggenommen hat? Flug zum Mond – Zwischenfall – Landung nicht mehr möglich – Mond wird einmal umkreist – Rückflug zur Erde. Genauso in den Mondromanen.


Hutschi said:


> Der Schaden war da. Die Landefähre von Apollo 13 konnte nicht auf dem Mond landen, weil dann die Besatzung nie zurückkommen würde. Vielleicht würde sie den Mond auch gar nicht erst nicht erreichen. Die Aufgabe änderte sich. Es ging darum, alles zu tun, um zur Erde zurückzukehren.


Diese Sätze kann ich unter dem von dir angegebenen Link leider nicht finden.

Lass uns diese Diskussion endgültig beenden, sie dreht sich nur noch im Kreis. Wir sollten uns einigen, dass wir uns nicht einig werden.


----------



## Hutschi

Natürlich nicht. Habe ich es etwa als Quelle angegeben? Es ist die Quelle für die Fakten, nicht für die Formulierung.
Wir sollten das wirklich beenden.

Zu finden ist dort: 





> Die Landestelle versprach ein vielfältiges Spektrum an Gesteinsformen; insbesondere sollte es mit Hilfe der Gesteinsfunde möglich sein, den großen Asteroideneinschlag zu datieren, der das Mare Imbrium geformt hat.



Dieser Satz hat die gleiche Struktur. Allerdings mit Konjunktiv II "sollte" satt "würde". Wobei man ihn auch indikativ lesen kann.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Natürlich nicht. Habe ich es etwa als Quelle angegeben? Es ist die Quelle für die Fakten, nicht für die Formulierung.


Ich hatte nach der Quelle für die Formulierung gefragt:


Schlabberlatz said:


> Quelle? Oder ist das wieder ein selbstgestricktes Beispiel?






Hutschi said:


> Dieser Satz hat die gleiche Struktur. Allerdings mit Konjunktiv II "sollte" satt "würde". Wobei man ihn auch indikativ lesen kann.


OK, du bist offensichtlich davon überzeugt, dass es vergleichbar sei. Ich bin nicht davon überzeugt. Und dabei sollten wir es belassen.


----------

